
Je Suis Charlie (2015) - drallison
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/01/world/europe/charlie-hebdo-cartoons-trial-france.html
======
drallison
This was a homage to the 2015 killings when we all chose to be Charlie Hebado.
Yes, it is a current story but it refers to a tragedy in 2015.

------
emmelaich
This is a current story, not from 2015. So please remove the 2015 or replace
with 2020.

They're going to republish them.

